# I want to start with dtg printing. Many questions!



## Ooze3d (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first question here, but I've been reading this forum for a while. I've been working as a graphic designer and web developer for more than 10 years but now I'm thinking about starting my own business. I've always wanted to create my own t-shirts and I even did screen printing for a year back when I was studying arts. The only problem is that I found it really time consuming, expensive, I needed a special place to do it, dark rooms, lots of space... So I forgot about it for a few years.

I recently knew about DTG printing and thought it was perfect for me, since I know a lot about digital image and printing, cmyk, preprinting... And I'd use it for small quantities, custom designs... All I needed was some money, some basics about DTG, patience, practice and lots of ideas.

About the money, I was thinking of spending something like $6k-7k for a decent starter kit and maybe a bit more for inks, paper... I've seen printers for like $3k-4k, but I don't know if those are a waste of time and money, always having in mind that I'm just starting. What do you think?

About the business plan itself, I've got some ideas and I already have contacts to start selling almost immediately. I've also got a decent big room at home that I could use. What I'm a bit worried about is the printer itself. I've read that it needs constant movement and daily maintenance. The problem is that I wouldn't be printing everyday so the question would be: what happens then? Is there any way to avoid those clogged printing heads everyone seems to fear so much around here?

Also I'm from Spain and most sites I've seen offering machines are from other countries. I've noticed a recurrent reluctance to buy printers without a tech service near. The problem is that DTG is not a very popular process here (which is good for me) so printers are way more expensive than other countries. What can I do about it?

Thank you very much.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. 
Don't do any but find someone who can print for you to start. Small profit is OK but safe until you can stand strong by yourself. Your budget is tight. There will be so many hidden cost. No gas No highway. look for many digital printers. Ask them what machine they own to you to decide quality. You said your country does not have many dtg's. You will be very surprise when you see the fact.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Ylla (May 17, 2011)

DTG....watch out! Very "dangerous" investment. Lots of trouble. Here's one, clog head means $500..... how often? (machine running 24/7 or not.....very often).

stay away.


----------



## Ooze3d (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow... That's encouragement... How about staying away for dark tshirts for now? That should mean less clogged heads and less initial investment, shouldn't it?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

After 4 years of DTG printing I would agree that if you are on this tight of a budget you should outsource. 

Most processes and businesses have unforseen costs but DTG is even higher with wasted ink for learning, clogged printheads from lack of use and other things.

You will be in a tough spot if you spend 100% of your funds just getting a machine.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jose,

Yes staying away from white ink makes a huge difference in the amount of issues you will have. But you still will want to have a good cash buffer and use the machine regularly.

Outsourcing also allows you to test your ability to sell and market. There are many used DTG and screen printing machines for sale because people jump into buying without any customer base.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

abmcdan said:


> Jose,
> 
> Yes staying away from white ink makes a huge difference in the amount of issues you will have. But you still will want to have a good cash buffer and use the machine regularly.
> 
> Outsourcing also allows you to test your ability to sell and market. There are many used DTG and screen printing machines for sale because people jump into buying without any customer base.


LOL,
abmc, Dan?
You may want to say stay away from white ink because you do not have anything to offer to dark shirts printers. One day you will, it is nature of business. Answer me not now .
Yes it is harder to deal with white ink than cymk only but not great deal of it. You do not want to say CAN"T to any of your customers. I know EU taste, pastel to dark is EU taste.
Learn what is desk top printer is your first step. Buy one and tear off and look inside. Couple hundred bucks for whole printer is no big deal. Maybe there are so many dealers want to sell machine to you but I am not. I am only go by your picture you describe. Stay low, get fullfill service until you can stands up strong and save extra Euros. Make sure you are covered with guaranteed money back when you ready to open your wallet.
You do not want to sell printing labor you want to sell art with your expression. Art does not have to be the cheapest. Pay to your fullfill service and collect Euro for your art. You will appreciate me one day.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Well here is what you can do..

There are lot of printers for sale here, craigslist and ebay. They had the same idea that you had and now selling for almost half of what they paid. Technology is changing so fast printers that were released last year are not being replaced by a newer version. I have a gt541 that I purchased used and yes I wish very much that I had a printer that prints white ink. But I'm honest with myself and know that I don't print everyday for hours at a time. I would only buy an established machine!


----------

